# Caribe+Reds Juvie Pix



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

WELL, I got bored and took some pics with a bad camera 










































































and their future home BRAND NEW 210g 72x24x29 once I paint the background black and get some pool filter sand. got the tank+stand for dirt cheap









also will be adding some baby caribe soon


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Great pics. They will love that new tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

have some moar.

full tank shot

















my gold spot pleco eats all their uneaten food he is such a fatass.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

that is really awesome driftwood. some of those juvi reds looked really stuffed full of food. good work.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've heard that term before... "Moar..."

Isn't that a cross between a *m*ouse and a b*oar*?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh:

No, but seriously man... great looking pics!


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

they look good. they should get big fast.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

im jealous of the big tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be adding new pics every few weeks as they grow. Watching these guys grow is so cool, the biggest one is now like 1.5-2 inches the smallest is half his size! I added a powerhead yesterday hopefully they grow faster . My caribe still aren't here I'm getting a little annoyed I ordered them on the 20th.


























































enjoy


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice clean set up ..i wish i have room for that kind of tank


----------



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

nice tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I still wanna know what a "Moar" is.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nevermind, I found the answer.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z38/xsagex_215/MOAR.jpg


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I still wanna know what a "Moar" is.


you know, like MORE!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

update: just recieved my caribe!! eating within 5 minutes of being introduced. no camera so youll have to wait for pics


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice tank. I wish I had one that big!!!


----------



## fastidious24 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice little guys you got there.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man these caribe are VIOLENT, they ate 1 of the big reds, and they are the smallest of the group! theres 9 caribe and 6 reds.
made a vid to make up for the crappy pics, but it came out crappy anyway  thanks youtube!






and some more pics


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice wish I had the extra room to get some of those baby Caribe, but I just so happened to of bought my reds about 3 months early and now they're all too big for baby caribe.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff man !
Going to try and convince the wife when we move out to get some more P's.

Keep us updated in pictures man.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Feeding vid of beefheart and bloodworms. I need a bigger memory card =\ didn't finish.






Quick snapshot of the biggest red.










I can't get a good picture of the caribe, they move too much. The reds are lazy compared to them.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

HUMERAL SPOTS HAVE LANDED, finally got decent pics of the caribe.

biggest caribe


































feeding these guys every 2-3 hours man they are beasts.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

great looking little monsters! keep us updated!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

7/22

I only got 1 pic before batteries died, got a vid of them swimming around too they are growing so fast. The caribe are turning red. Also got a Fluval FX5 seeding on the tank. All I need now is 150ish lbs of sand for the 210.








Boring vid, but shows growth.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

they are growing fast looking good. when do you think youll move them to the 210?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> they are growing fast looking good. when do you think youll move them to the 210?


hopefully by the first of next month


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice little guys...
Good luck w/ them...


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Good stuff .


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

8/2 Moved into my sisters house and set up my 210, It's bare right now but, I kinda like it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice lookn caribe!


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice! wish i had a tank that big...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

8/4 I added some gravel today, $2.97 for 50lb bags, what a steal!

feeding vid of a silverside





took a ton of pics today


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

the vids and pics are pretty sweet, nice fish. They bring back memories of when mine were that little and swam back and forth through the tank... then one jumped out haha.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

8/15

Feeding on shrimp, they at a little before so they weren't too hungry.





They are all just about the same size now, it's hard to tell who is the biggest. I need a better camera, these pics don't do justice.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

That tank and those fish look amazing. I don't mean to hijack the thread but I was wondering how big were the fish when you decided to take the thing off the filter that kept the little guys from being sucked in? I was just curios about that.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

AS fan said:


> That tank and those fish look amazing. I don't mean to hijack the thread but I was wondering how big were the fish when you decided to take the thing off the filter that kept the little guys from being sucked in? I was just curios about that.


Maybe around 2 inches or so? I'm bad at measuring by eye. I lost one getting sucked into it, so I stuck some panty hose on it to prevent anymore casualties.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright thank you I really appreciate the info.


----------



## locoman93 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice mine are just about the size of your baby reds and caribeS!


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

mine look just like ur but mine are alittle bigger right now....they are in a 200g and there is 7 of them!!!


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

what happened to the pictures.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

piranha333 said:


> what happened to the pictures.


I'll get some up tomorow hopefully.







I got them to start eating pellets. Maybe I'll make a pellet feeding video.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

9/2 Sorry for the delay, I've been busy with work. You may notice a new critter







impulse buying is bad mmkay? They are all 4.5-5 inches.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lol pacu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

ROFL regarding the PACU. Your P's are really lookin good. Nice work.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Man they are growing!!! keep us updated on them!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

The fish have grown nicely and I am very interested to see how this pacu works out hopefully everything will be ok but he is gonna be huge soon just look at the head on that thing lol.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh he better grow huge, mmmmmmmm fried pacu


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been too lazy to take pics but here they are, they are now 6"


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Wheres the pacu? i didnt see it

great tank!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hes on the left, hes MASSIVE now, about 7 1/2", funny because he was half their size when I got him.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

o haha i see him. stealthy guy!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great photos, I didnt like the poop on the white sand though.. How many reds you got there and what size is that, 210?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Great photos, I didnt like the poop on the white sand though.. How many reds you got there and what size is that, 210?


the white sand tank was 55, the new one is 210 72x24x29


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Great thread!!! I was looking at the pics after you mentioned the new critter and I saw the pacu but at first I thought man that P looks like a retard. lol I might try one with my Red's. They are in a 220g and about 3" right now.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good. In one pic it looked like one cariba had a bite taken out of his head. Or is it just a smudge on the glass? Nice!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like they are very well taken care of judging by the big stomachs lol.. Good work!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lulz, these fish are too unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh wow, better start feeding them more! The red had some gorgeous red to.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I feed them in the morning then when I get home from work every day, I don't think I can feed them more than that haha.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, well it happens. How many do you have left now?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That sucks.. Sorry for your loss. Nature of the beast though. One of the reasons I choose a Serra for my first P.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

down to 7 caribe and 4 reds.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So 13, how many did you start with? You keeping the pacu in there?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that P did have some nice color on it too very impressive.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I started with 12 reds and 9 caribe and most of the reds died because my filter was sucking them up when they were babies :X. and then they started getting eaten when the caribes arrived.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn, lost alot. If you didnt lose any it would look awesome!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Damn, lost alot. If you didnt lose any it would look awesome!!


Yeah unfortunately, this is my first loss since July, I'm trying my best.







No live feedings, feeding cichlid bio gold and shrimp/raw fish filets/silversides every day.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

keep your head up, temp down, and current strong ! You'll be ok


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Any updates on your pack?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

mtuttle02 said:


> Any updates on your pack?


could be wrong but im pretty sure he got rid of the all the fish and the tank was for sale.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

my fiance wont let me get a bigger tank. stuck with a 75 for now


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

upgradepc said:


> my fiance wont let me get a bigger tank. stuck with a 75 for now


Shes the wrong one man- dont do it!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Really great group of pygo's, regardles of whether he still has them or not. They grew super fast and look really well. Great thread i enjoyed reading through it


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i remember when my P's were that size.

EDIT:

I was referring to the first pics on the post. Your P's look great man.


----------

